

Ridejoy (YC S11) Refuels With $1.3M Seed Funding from High-Octane Investors - kalvin
http://blog.ridejoy.com/ridejoy-refuels-with-seed-funding-from-high-octane-investors/

======
sgrove
The market they're going at seemed initially insane - how do you get your head
around all the chaos that is ride sharing? But this is clearly a team that
loved the idea and can execute beautifully. The hard out-of-the-comfort-zone
work that I've personally seen Jason Shen put is probably worth a series of
posts alone. On top of that, they're actually making the world _better_.

I don't know if they've announced their team motto, but I'd invite them to lay
it out for inspiration on how to respond when someone asks why you're able to
solve a hugely difficult problem.

~~~
jasonshen
Sean - it takes one to know one. =)

We know it's an uphill battle to win the ridesharing space but we're
determined to make it work.

------
brandonb
Congrats guys! The Ridejoys are a really friendly, smart, and humble group of
people. I'd really recommend working with them if you can, so if you're
thinking about applying to their designer or software engineer job openings,
definitely do so!

~~~
jasonshen
Aw, thanks Brandon! We care a lot about the team we're building and we're
looking for people who believe in our mission. If you missed it, we're
offering new hires (and any referrers) what we call "The Ultimate
Collaborative Consumption Package":

$1000 worth of credit that you can spend on Airbnb, TaskRabbit, Grubwithus and
Skillshare.

You can learn more at: <http://ridejoy.com/jobs>

------
joelrunyon
Congrats to Jason & the Ridejoy crew. Well done guys. Well done.

------
jlm382
awesome team and progress. rooting for you guys!

------
geoffwoo
ridejoy is pretty cool. try it out!

------
joshu
Congrats again! (I invested!)

------
dreamdu5t
How do you plan on making money?

Any plans to include people who don't have or want to link their Facebook
accounts?

------
ChrisNorstrom
So are you guys going to finally hire a designer or keep posting 'designer
needed' ads on HN? ;)

